# my son is an idiot- is this a possible solution?



## Magistra (Mar 14, 2013)

hi.
I haven't posted much here and I'm certainly not starting a company. I've only created a few rhinestone designs for friends and as a stress relief hobby. 

I usually charge only for the cost of the materials and people give me "a donation" for my time. I make a few bucks; it worked for me. 

I just found out yesterday that my son, who has made bad and very bad decisions for 20 of his 35 years, and his WONDERFUL wife are expecting a baby. Of course, these two are not self-sufficient and are scraping by on minimum wage and our pockets. 

So, people, I'm trying to think of a way these two can add some extra cash to their income without hitting MY wallet. If I created some designs on sticky flock, ordered rhinestones, showed them how to do transfers, and how to package them, would they make some cash? They have a few thou in credit card bills to pay off and a few thou in fines (the idiot part). If they can make enough to pay those off ....

If it's not possible, just tell me. If this is a possiblity, what are the best ways to do this? Using the internet is out as they can't afford it. Do we contact schools and/or local stores and, if so, how? Prepare displays for each place for "free' and see what happens? 

Of couse, I may be off my rocker with this. All I know is that I'm close to retirement, I want to move to a nice warm location, and I want to sit on a sunny porch in a nice rocker...sans supporting a family of 3 in my retirement. 

Sorry for the rambling rant.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Magistra said:


> hi.
> I haven't posted much here and I'm certainly not starting a company. I've only created a few rhinestone designs for friends and as a stress relief hobby.
> 
> I usually charge only for the cost of the materials and people give me "a donation" for my time. I make a few bucks; it worked for me.
> ...


In my personal experience, just making a few designs probably won't cut it.

First figure out how much income your hoping to generate each month, divide that by an average of $8-13.00 a transfer, and that would be roughly how many transfers you need to sell at full retail price.

There are the major online auction sites that you can sell on, but to compete you have to have pretty low prices, or pretty high feedback scores, and that takes time....

You could also try to go and make relationships with local embroidery and t-shirt shops... but that actually requires effort!

So my advice would be, yes you could build it up over time, but don't look for an immediate flow of incoming money. IF your just looking to pay for the monthly supply of diapers, then you could probably do ok!


----------

